# Halloween Colors



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

A. l. lubricus


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice, id quite like one of these little beauts


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

whats its common name?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

coral cobra or African coral snake


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

oh right cheers!


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice snakes. What's the toxicity of them?


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Really pretty, but i could never keep them!!!! Lovely all the same!!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Richcymru said:


> Nice snakes. What's the toxicity of them?


Not very toxic but should be respected none the less.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice Al, love the colours.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

stuning real nice snakes.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice coral cobras!!!!!! their on my shopping list once I get a DWA!!!!!!!


----------



## bosvark75 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Species names*

May I just put some things straight !

The snakes photographed, correct name is Cape Coral Snake (_Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus), which has two sub species _Western Coral Snake_ (Aspidelaps lubricus infuscatus) and the_ Angolan Coral Snake_ (Aspidelaps lubricus cowlesi). _All three are found in Southern Africa. The Species in discussion here is found mainly in the Western Cape of South africa, hence the name Cape Coral Snake.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks for clearing that up ! some more pics to enjoy ......


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Lovely snakes!!!! their the only elapids that I really want!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

DASSIE said:


> thanks for clearing that up ! some more pics to enjoy ......


Nice!!!!
Where did you get yours from and how much money where they????


----------



## dons1903 (Apr 13, 2009)

*gaboon viper*

i am thinking of geting a gaboon viper i am looking for a breeders of gaboon viper in uk


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

dons1903 said:


> i am thinking of geting a gaboon viper i am looking for a breeders of gaboon viper in uk


Ask the guy at Preditors in Bingly. His got a gaboon but doesn't want to sell. But will have the contact details.


----------

